# songs to get lost in



## maryjanelover (Oct 20, 2008)

listen to songs like 
good riddance(time of your life)- greenday,
graduate-3rd eye blind
dreamer- ozzy
fire and rain- james taylor
shadow of the day-linkin park
jumper-3rd eye blind
epiphany & so far away-staind
behind blue eyes

shit like that, when you hear certain songs you sort of daydream, or make you think about a certain time in your life while your listening to em.

any songs that make you guys drift off(especially when your blunted)? post em


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 20, 2008)

neil young heart of gold
cat stevens peace train
van morrison brown eyed girl


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 20, 2008)

Pink Floyd - all of wish you were here
Tool - Rosetta Stoned
Nile - To Dream of Ur


----------



## maryjanelover (Oct 20, 2008)

some good shit so far keep em coming


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 20, 2008)

have a cigar-pink floyd
a day in the life-beatles
castles made of sand- jim hendricks


----------



## passdabong (Oct 21, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> Tool - Rosetta Stoned


That song gets me EVERY time.



> good riddance(time of your life)- greenday,
> jumper-3rd eye blind



Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek & The Walk
Tool - Wings for Marie 1 & 2 + too many...
Radiohead - Karma Police, How to disappear completely, paranoid andriod + too many...
Nine Inch Nails & Pink Floyd - can't think of it right now 
Russian Circles - Versus
Smashing Pumpkins - Landslide


More that I can't remember....maybe later


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 21, 2008)

Since there's so many i'll list the bands name and under that will be a list of songs

Nightwish-
Dead boy's Poem
Amaranth
Tristania
Ever Dream
Bless The Child
Nemo
Crimson Tide Deep Blue Sea

Therion
the beauty in black
NightSide of Eden
the Invisible

Trans-Syberian Orchestra-
Any song they have done...

Led Zepplin-
The Immigrant song
Kashmir
Stairway to Heaven

Queen
Bohemian Rhapsody
We are the champions
Find me somebody to love
How can I go on (featuring Monserrat Caballet)

Riders on the Storm featuring Snoop Dog and The Doors

Tupac- Dear mama

Sublime
what I got
Wrong way
Santaria
April 26
Caress me down

The Rolling Stones-
wild Horses
Angie

Tarja Turunen-
Promises under the Rain
You would have loved this

Slipknot-
Snuff
Vermillion Prt2

Mudvayne
World so cold
King of Pain


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq72lrDRXpM

YouTube - Static-X Bled For Days

YouTube - Gigi D' Agostino - I'll Fly With You

YouTube - The Mars Volta - Eriatarka



Hope you enjoy


----------



## Roseman (Oct 21, 2008)

Any Pink Floyd
2001 A Space Oddesey Soundtrack is tripping music
and
you can't beat Tubular Bells for tripping!
I also like JAM music, like the Allman Brothers


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 21, 2008)

Zeppelin's entire 'Mothership' album... Can't beat that....


----------



## cream8 (Oct 21, 2008)

if you havent heard

dj shadow endtroducing

dj shadow the private press...both these records are like giant trips. even my metal head rocker friends LOVE these records. they are timeless and spacey tripped the fuck out.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wanna add this one ...

YouTube - Incubus - Talk Shows On Mute


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 21, 2008)

cream8 said:


> if you havent heard
> 
> dj shadow endtroducing
> 
> dj shadow the private press...both these records are like giant trips. even my metal head rocker friends LOVE these records. they are timeless and spacey tripped the fuck out.




Yeah .. DJ Shadow's Endtroducing is some phenomenal shit.. I just got into DJ Shadow a few months ago. I've been meaning to get another album... Maybe I'll get The Private Press next.


----------



## passdabong (Oct 21, 2008)

Porcupine's In Absentia album & various other songs (Trains & The Sound of Muzak), there are quite a few that can really hit me if I hear it at the right time. 

Sublime - I get lost, but in more of a jam out, excited kind of way, fun stuff.

Ulrich Schnauss - tooo many, it varies as well


----------



## passdabong (Oct 21, 2008)

Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla
Sigur Ros - Goobledigook

Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun
Jimi Hendrix - Are you experienced?

+ more Jimi 

I really hope one day I'm as passionate towards something as Jimi was to his guitar.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Oct 21, 2008)

cresent sun, crystal skulls, DMT all by Shpongle


----------



## cream8 (Oct 22, 2008)

the privatepress is a great record. anyone ever heard or daedelis?


----------



## Keenly (Oct 22, 2008)

kill rock n roll
and
shes like heroin

system of a down


----------



## MauiLover1 (Oct 22, 2008)

would it be toooo cliche to say 'comfortbly numb'?...well I guess all of The Wall really. Its kinda like a trippers anthem.


----------



## Calijuana (Oct 23, 2008)

When You Were Young - The Killers
Title And Registration - Death Cab For Cutie


if you enjoy rap - good for video games etc

Real Talk - Outlawz

Or my personal favorites 

War Within a Breath - Rage Against the Machine
Microphone Fiend - Rage Against the Machine\
any others by them if you enjoy



No More Trouble - Bob Marley 



All I can think of for now. If you find you really like any of these there's lots more in their genres.


----------



## Hutch (Nov 2, 2008)

YouTube - zakk wylde - machine gun man (live)


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 2, 2008)

champagne supernova - oasis


----------



## maryjanelover (Nov 2, 2008)

omg i havent heard that song in years, i completly forgot about it


----------

